# Courtney Lee robbed: the rookie losses thousands in merchandise



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida Today



> ORLANDO -- Rookie Courtney Lee’s ``Welcome to Orlando’’ moment was a less than desirable one.
> 
> * Lee’s suburban Orlando townhouse was robbed on Nov. 1, a night when his Orlando Magic routed the Sacramento Kings at Amway Arena.
> 
> ...


Courtney is good dude he doesnt deserve this, but it's good to see Dwight taking him in. 

Also, I didnt know Gortat could dunk like that!?


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

> ``It was bad, but I’m kind of happy it happened before I got a (NBA) check because I really haven’t even bought much of anything yet,’’ Lee said before the Magic’s game Saturday against the Washington Wizards.


Haha. If that's not glass half full, I don't know what is. 

He should televise it when he _does_ get his check so that the robbers can watch him roll all of his new gear into his townhouse. That would be awesome.

I'm starting to like this kid.


----------

